# Siemens Handy über USB verbinden

## CBarcley

Hi

Ich möchte mein Handy mit dem PC abgleichen und vielleicht später (derzeit brauche ich es nicht) auch übers Handy ins Internet. 

Ich habe ein Siemens S55 Handy und das USB Datenkabel von Siemens.

Zuerst habe ich USB Support im kernel aktiviert, kernel kompiliert und installiert. 

Wenn ich nachsehe ob "etwas" da ist bekomme ich diese Zeilen.

```

pluto cbarcley # dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

```

1. Frage warum wird nicht automatisch der Treiber geladen der als Modul einkompiliert ist?

gut. manuel nachgeladen:

```

pluto cbarcley # modprobe cdc_acm

pluto cbarcley # dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

```

Der Treiber sollte eigentlich irgendetwas machen z.B. /dev/ttyACM0 anlegen damit ich auf das Handy zugreifen kann.

Macht er aber nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen? Was habe ich falsch gemacht, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Danke schon im voraus,

Calvin Barcley

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich muss mein USB-Datenkabel mit usbserial ansprechen (pl2303)...

Vielleicht muss das bei dir auch so sein?

----------

## CBarcley

Hmm, hab ich nicht im kernel drin.. mal suchen.....

ist das der unter  Device Drivers ---> USB support  --->USB Serial Converter support --->USB Generic Serial Driver 

oder meinst du einen ander? 

Wo ist der im Kernel?

danke,

Calvin

----------

## dreadhead

Ich habe mit Siemens Handys bisher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht was die Verbindung mit dem PC angeht... Mein M55 konnte ich unter Linux nicht verwenden (Hatte allerdings kein original SIEMENS-Datenkabel) und jetzt beim SX1 kann ich es auch nur über Bluetooth verbinden...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *CBarcley wrote:*   

> ist das der unter  Device Drivers ---> USB support  --->USB Serial Converter support --->USB Generic Serial Driver oder meinst du einen ander? 

 

Also einmal den, das stimmt!  :Smile: 

Und dann musst du eventuell noch nach dem passenden Treiber für das entsprechende Kabel schauen...

----------

## SvenFischer

Selbst wenn der Zugriff funktionieren sollte,

wie könnte man (Traumvorstellung) auch nur SMS oder Kontakte synchronisieren?

Das Siemensprotokoll scheint mit multisync oder kmobiletools nicht zu funktionieren.

----------

## Evil2000

Also multisync mit Evolution 2 klappt bei mir hervorragend, allerdings benutz ich Bluetooth (hab's per Kabel noch nicht versucht).

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Es gibt scmxx, gammu und noch viel mehr tools (allerdings Kommandozeile...)

Aber mich stört das kaum...

----------

## CBarcley

Ok, hab jetzt den Kernel kompiliert und es sieht gut aus. zumindest läd sich das modul alleine:

```

cbarcley@pluto /dev/usb $ dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

```

Welches Device legt denn der Treiber an? 

Eigentlich wollte ich kmobiletools verwenden. Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? (Bluetooh hat mein PC noch nicht, deshalb kann ich nur mit USB Kabel verbinden)

@Mr Maniac 

Wo kann ich die von dir beschriebenen tools finden?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

In portage unter app-mobilephone  :Wink: 

Wenn der korrekte Treiber geladen ist, müsste das device /dev/tts/USB0 angelegt werden...

Allerdings.. Wie gesagt musst du evtl. noch den richtigen Treiber für dein USB2Serial Converter laden...

Was hast du denn für ein Kabel und woher?

Wenn du nicht weißt, was du für ein Kabel hast, kannst du dir ja mit "lsusb" die Hersteller- und Produktkennung anzeigen lassen...

Hier zum Beispiel die Kennungen meines Kabels:

"Bus 001 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port"

----------

## CBarcley

Also unter /dev/tts gibt es nur 0 bis 7 kein USB0 nichts  :Confused: 

Ich hab das USB Datenkabel von Siemens gekauft. Da gibt es nur eines. mal sehen was lsusb dazu sagt.

```

cbarcley@pluto /dev/tts $ lsusb

bash: lsusb: command not found

```

verdammt. 

Was könnte ich jetzt noch machen.  :Sad:  Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke 

Calvin

----------

## firefly

installier mal usbutils da it lsusb  mit dabei  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Wenn es das original Siemens-Kabel ist, dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich ebenfalls den pl2303-Treiber

Device Drivers>USB support>USB Serial Converter support>USB Profilic 2303 Single Port Serial Driver

----------

## AWO

Hallo CBarcley,

Muß es denn unbedingt per USB-Datenkabel sein? Schieß dir doch einfach einen Bluetooth-Dongle bei Ebay ab.

Dann installierst du dir net-wireless/kdebluetooth (nimm die noch gemaskte Version) oder net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth 

und ein Großteil deiner Sorgen sind vorbei!

Besitze selber ein S55 und habe via Bluetooth keinerlei Probleme (Töne, Bilder, Adressen, Visitenkarten)!

AWO

----------

## CBarcley

@AWO

Ja es muss per USB-Datenkabel sein, weil ich es habe und den Bluetooth-Dongle müsste ich mir kaufen. 

@All

So hab usbutils installiert und mal lsusb ausgeführt:

```

pluto tts # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

endlich mal was nettes. Wie Mr. Maniac vorausgesagt hat *thx* brauch ich den pl2303. kernel neu kompiliert und pl2303 als modul eingebunden. -> neustarten.

merkwürdig ist das pl2303 nicht automatisch geladen wird. auch gut. manuell nachgeladen.

trotzdem ist hier kein /dev/tts/USB0 zu finden.  :Sad: 

Beim Durchsehen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein /dev/usb/tts/0 jetzt da ist, war es vorher nicht. Leider funktioniert das aber mit kmobiletools nicht.

Wo ist das Device?!?

mfg

Calvin

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Uhm... Dann wird es das /dev/usb/tts/0 sein...

Benutzt du devfs oder udev?

Ich benutze udev...

Ach ja... kmobilephone will auch bei mir nicht...

Leider wollen manche Tools nicht recht...

z.B. müssten eigentlich die OBEX-Tools funktionieren (z.B. obexftp), was sie aber bei mir nicht tun...

Es ist übrigens auch bei mir so, dass das pl2303-Modul nicht automatisch geladen wird... Nur wenn man im Betrieb das Kabel zieht und wieder einsteckt...

----------

## SvenFischer

@ Evil2000: Du hast den multisync laufen, kannst Du uns bitte Konfigs und Tricks dazu sagen. Nach der Installation komm ich nämlich nicht mehr weiter. Der SyncML-Server sagt mir leider nichts, was tun?

----------

## Evil2000

Also mit SyncML mach ich das überhaupt nicht, damit hab ich auch nie rumgespielt (obwohl's mich interessieren würde  :Wink: ).

Einfach als first plugin "IrMC Mobile Device" auswählen, und dann bei Options "Bluetooth" und nach dem Handy suchen. Wichtig ist noch "Set default options for" auf "Siemens S55" zu stellen, sonst hat man lauter doppelte Einträge im Addressbuch von Evolution.

Als second plugin einfach "Ximian Evolution 2" auswählen und bei den Options die entsprechenden Ziele auswählen. Mehr isses ned  :Wink: 

BTW, ich hab ein S65, aber die Unterschiede sollten nicht besonders gravierend sein.

----------

## Evil2000

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist übrigens auch bei mir so, dass das pl2303-Modul nicht automatisch geladen wird... Nur wenn man im Betrieb das Kabel zieht und wieder einsteckt...

 

Hast du coldplug am laufen (rc-update add coldplug default)?

----------

## CBarcley

ich hab devfs

wie kann ich feststellen ob es die schuld von kmobiletools ist, oder ob es einfach nicht funktioniert  :Crying or Very sad: 

gibt es andere tools die das auch können? 

Danke für deine Mühen

Calvin

----------

## Evil2000

coldplug hat mit devfs/udev nichts zu tun  :Wink: 

Die KMobileTools können, soweit ich weiß, nur Kontakte aus der SIM-Karte auslesen.

Wenn du wissen möchtest, ob die Verbindung steht, dann installiere dir ein Terminal-Programm (z.B. gterm), stell die Verbindung auf 9600 bit/s, verbinde zu deinem Handy und gib "AT+CCLK?" (ohne die ") ein, gefolgt von einem Enter. Wenn ein Datum zurückkommt sollte alles funktionieren.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun... Ich kenne leider nur Shell-Programme, mit denen ich gut auf mein Handy zugreifen kann...

Wie gesagt: scmxx wäre ein Kandidat...

Hey... Warte... Für scmxx gibt es ja sogar das Frontend gscmxx  :Wink: 

Ach ja... Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man mit scmxx fast alles machen, was ich under Windows mit s25@once kann...

Nur der Transfer von Dateien läuft anders ab (mit slots)...

Leider scheint mein Kabel seit neuestem allerdings einen Knacks zu haben...

Die Daten kommen leider nicht mehr so gut durch...

Unter Windows bricht die Verbindung manchmal ab oder läuft nur sehr langsam und unter Linux kann ich auch nur noch Sachen machen, bei denen wenig Daten über das Kabel laufen (z.B. Zeitabgleich, SMS schreiben...)

----------

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen!

Seit gestern habe ich auch mein Siemens Handy (M65) am Notebook.

läuft recht gut  :Smile: 

Vielleicht interessiert folgende Info den ein oder anderen:

ich verwende das USB-Datenkabel DCA-510 (original) mit dem kerneleigenen pl2303 Modul.

Erstellt wird das Device /dev/tts/USB0 (udev am laufen). 

Bei mir stimmt die Berechtigung zwar derzeit nicht (daher muss ich als root noch ein chmod 666 auf device /dev/tts/USB0 machen).

An Tools verwende ich derzeit oder Teste ich derzeit folgende:

scmcxx (funktioniert wunderbar: -d /dev/tts/USB0 und als baud 115200)

baudrate und device kann man (siehe man-pages) also Variable vorher fix einrichten.

Ich habe mich an version 0.8.0 ranngemacht. (~x86 in portage) was aber problemnlos funktioniert

Dann verwende ich noch die kmobiletools ... (Verison 4.3.1 oder so - ist eh nur 1 Version im portage)

geht auch gut. SMS auslesen und senden, Telefonbuch auch.

Allerdings sind die kmbolietools nicht ganz ausgereift finde ich.

Und dann gäbe es da noch was interessantes das auch ~x86 in Portage ist: siefs.

Damit ist es möglich auf den Speicher des Handys zuzugreifen

( mount -t siefs /dev/tts/USB0 /mnt/handymem )

mit dem Befehl alleine "siefs" bekommt man ne nette Übersicht an Option en die man noch an mount mit -o rannhängen kann.

Evtl. programmiere ich mal zu scmxx ein Frontend, aber wenn kmobiletools besser wird erspart sich das.

Da gibt es zwar schon was, aber das läuft nicht wirklich - ich kann zwar daten abrufen (info von scmxx -i) aber er glaubt oder behauptet trotzdem das kein handy angeschlossen sei.

HTH irgendwen.

Greets,

Dragon

----------

## firefly

wegen den rechten problem, ändere folgende Zeile in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:

```
KERNEL="ttyUSB[0-9]*",   NAME="tts/USB%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0660"
```

jetzt musst du nur noch in der gruppe tty sein  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## NightDragon

dumme frage: warum muss ich für udev eine eigene Regel erstellen (in der gruppe bin ich schon mitglied aber standardmäßig steht das recht auf 0600)?

Ist für sowas nicht die Datei /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions zuständig?

derzeit ändere ochs von hand... und wollte eben extra keine Regel erstellen...

----------

## CBarcley

```

pluto usb # scmxx -d /dev/usb/tts/0 -b 9600 -i

Accessing device /dev/usb/tts/0

OK, a modem device is present.

Phone related information:

Vendor:         SIEMENS

Model:          S55

Revision:       16

IMEI:           ---------------------------

Battery:        80%

Charset:        GSM

Time:           Tue Aug  2 22:53:17 2005

SIM card related information:

IMSI:           0000000000000000

card ID:        0000000000000000000

Network related information:

Status:         checked in

Area code:      4E5C

Cell ID:        1C9F

Operator:       x

SMS Server:     +0000000000000

Signal:         -95 dBm

GPRS class:     B

GRPS status:    not registered, not searching, detached

Slot information (readable, not all may be writeable/deletable):

Bitmap (bmp):   0-2

Midi (mid):     0-10

vCard (vcf):    0-500

vCal (vcs):     1-500

Phonebooks:     FD, SM, ON, LD, MC, RC, OW, SD, MS, CD, BL, RD, CS

SMS storages:   MT, SM, ME

```

TRÖÖÖÖÖT Es funktioniert *jipi*  :Very Happy: 

Also das Handy ist da, es funktioniert aber noch immer nicht mit kmobiletools <-- nur ärger damit *knurr*

wie lautet bei euch der Init String? bei mir ist es: AT S7=45 S0=0 V1 X4 &c1 E0

ist der vielleicht bei Siemens Handys anders?

NightDragon ich hab es jetzt genau so wie du. Nur eben ein S55. Funktioniert bei der kmobiletools?

VIELEN DANK für eure Hilfe!!

Calvin Barcley

----------

## NightDragon

Jope ich hab den standard-init-string stehen lassen.

und bei mir funktionierts problemlos.  :Smile: 

aber kmobiletools hat noch einige probleme.

versuch mal eine  baud von 115200

angeblich sei das besser.

----------

## firefly

@nightdragon: nein du sollst keine neue regel erstellen sondern die bestehende in 50-udev.rules abändern.

Da die original-regel die rechte auf 600 setzt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## NightDragon

@firefly

*aufknopfgreif*

da hatte ich wohl was missverstanden. Aber danke für den Hinweis  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Also,

ich habe es über kmobiletools geschafft die Kontakte auszulesen (VCF Kontakte müssen in den Optionen ausgewählt sein). SMS senden klappt auch, genauso wie auch anrufen und auflegen.

Wegen eines Rechteproblems funktioniert das ganze bisher leider nur als root.

----------

## firefly

habe ich schon beschreiben wie man das ändern kann das auch dir gruppenmitglieder ger gruppe tty auf das device lesend und schreibend zugriff haben.

einfach meine post vorher lesen

gruß

firefly

----------

